# Nurse Practitioners and Specialty Copays



## SHobbs (May 15, 2013)

Has anyone else come across insurance companies processing nurse practitioner claims with a specialty copay?  About 6 months ago we saw our first one with an Anthem plan out of New Mexico and now this week we have 2 other companies processing nurse practitioner claims with the patient copay for a specialist... ???


----------

